# springfield or para?



## gorillabeast (Jan 31, 2011)

​I'm in the market for a new hangun but im unsure what i want i have narrowed my choices down to two handguns at different ends of the spectrum. i am also dead set on 45 cal. the first one would be para's pxt single actions id prefer one that has a mag that holds atleast 10 would be happier with the one that holds 14 rounds. the second would be springfield armory's xdm 45. 
​I am leaning more towards the para because i like how most 1911's feel in my hand (grip angle) but the one concern im having is trying to find a shop that has a high capacity para, i mean i would like to atleast hold one and see if the wider grip makes a difference in how the gun feels in my hand. im not that worried about the size of it because i have large hands, hope that isnt too confusing. ​Then there is the price issue for the most part im finding xdm's for around $650. where as im finding the para's are a whole lot more usually around $1000. but if anyone can help me out maybe throw in a few suggestions or bring new light to other guns that might be worth holding and trying to decide afterwards.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

I've got one of these on my short list:

CZ-USA -> CZ 97 B

The FNP 45 may be worth a look as well.


----------



## Redelf88 (Oct 3, 2009)

The M&P .45 also holds ten rounds. You might check that one out.


----------



## gorillabeast (Jan 31, 2011)

Overkill0084 said:


> I've got one of these on my short list:
> 
> CZ-USA -> CZ 97 B
> 
> The FNP 45 may be worth a look as well.


I've held a CZ 75 i liked how it felt. but does it have the magazine capacity i was asking about? ive also held the FNP tactical edition and i hate the grip its too square doesnt sit right in my hand.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

gorillabeast said:


> I've held a CZ 75 i liked how it felt. but does it have the magazine capacity i was asking about? ive also held the FNP tactical edition and i hate the grip its too square doesnt sit right in my hand.


They come standard w/ 10 rd cap.
I've got a 7BD, it's really a nice shooter. I prefer metal guns. I do own a XD40SC, and for what it is, it's fine. The XDMs are nice guns. You might want to take a look at the XD45, since the XDMs came out, they have been somewhat unappreciated. They are good guns, and they didn't suddenly suck after the XDMs were built. The XDM is an XD with the Premium package or Chevy vs. Buick.


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

gorillabeast;EDIT i am also dead set on 45 cal. I am leaning more towards the para because i like how most 1911's feel in my hand (grip angle) but the one concern im having is trying to find a shop that has a high capacity para said:


> [/INDENT]Then there is the price issue for the most part im finding xdm's for around $650. where as im finding the para's are a whole lot more usually around $1000. but if anyone can help me out maybe throw in a few suggestions or bring new light to other guns that might be worth holding and trying to decide afterwards.


I recently got my second 1911, a Remington R1, and can tell you that I love the 1911 platform too. And to be honest, the classic look of the breed is a delight. The XD IMO is another sterile "modern" wonder that lacks character. That may not be important to you, but for me, I have been through a bunch of handguns in the last 40 years, and the only "keepers" I have need to have it all, and that means a gun you like looking at and maintaining. That said, I think you NEED a 1911 and hang the cost as you will probably keep it forever. I like this one for a Para and it may answer your grip concern.

http://www.para-usa.com/new/product_pistol.php?id=69

Good luck,
Eli :mrgreen:


----------



## gorillabeast (Jan 31, 2011)

i didnt read into the description on para's website about not changing the grip size. but do you know if the grip size is different on 14.45 long slide limited?


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

gorillabeast said:


> i didnt read into the description on para's website about not changing the grip size. but do you know if the grip size is different on 14.45 long slide limited?


gunrating.com your pistol, Para-Ordnance High Cap P14-45 review rating

Not sure, but sounds like the 14-45 is a "widebody" series.

You should probably e-mail their customer service to be sure of what's what and have it on record!!! Para USA, High-Quality Handguns: Contact Information 
Let us know how it works out!
Eli :mrgreen:


----------



## gorillabeast (Jan 31, 2011)

so i shopped all around and could not find a para in any store and every dealer told me the same thing that is could take 6 months to get one in. so i ended up going with the xdm 45. and then i got a huge landslide that hit me i found one on budsgunshop.com and i felt like a complete moron for not thinking about looking online sooner..


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

Alls well wut ends well! Enjoy your new pistol.
Eli :mrgreen:


----------

